# Valspar Duramax



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sherwins act is tiring very quickly, and PPG's Timeless is just about the same price as Duration. Have any of you guys used Duramax?

It's touted as a same/similar product to the two preceeding, but what I'm ultimately concerned about is the adhesion to substrates that the others do.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sendit6 said:


> Sherwins act is tiring very quickly, and PPG's Timeless is just about the same price as Duration. Have any of you guys used Duramax?
> 
> It's touted as a same/similar product to the two preceeding, but what I'm ultimately concerned about is the adhesion to substrates that the others do.


Whoa Those two from price points are not equal for me at least for exterior. The Duration comes in at 42.00 and the Timeless comes in at 31.00 The PPG guys say it is equal but I am not sure but I like the Timeless exterior when Aura is not in the budget. 

Are you seeking interior or exterior products? I have no problem with adhesion with the Timeless but I am of the prime raw group.


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Exterior in Duration and Timeless. Both around $60.00 for flat.

I know Duramax is at least $35-40, and its a thick paint and all that, but I'm just curious about the adhesion to substrates that the other two will adhere to no problem.

Also, what are you guys paying for these two products?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sendit6 said:


> Exterior in Duration and Timeless. Both around $60.00 for flat.
> 
> I know Duramax is at least $35-40, and its a thick paint and all that, but I'm just curious about the adhesion to substrates that the other two will adhere to no problem.
> 
> Also, what are you guys paying for these two products?


Wow. Aura is costing 52.00 here. 

I listed my prices for the two products. 

Also I have not used Duramax but for the price point for me unless I just really liked it I would stick with the SW or PPG.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Used Duramax a few weeks ago and looked at the job a few days ago and there is bubbling. Not sure why. It was cool that night and cool 2 days after, but it was in the 60's when applied.

Pretty unhappy now, but that's the only time I've ever used it. It has a funky smell too.

PS-Customer had a full gallon in garage, so I bought another of the same ilk for a partial exterior repair and repaint, or I would have used Duration.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I used duramax on my friends house last summer and imo it is very similar if not an identical product to Duration exterior in the way it goes on. It costs 20$ less than Duration. I mostly use SW anymore cause Lowes doesn't refer me any jobs. I still get torn every now and then comparing products and price but I try to turn the cheek and just charge more for the SW. They have been better to me lately as I have shown more loyalty.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Duramax is timeless!


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Duramax is timeless!


ok, remove tounge from cheek, and elaborate.....is it timeless because you love the product, or comparable in your own mind to Timeless?


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Wow. Aura is costing 52.00 here.
> 
> I listed my prices for the two products.
> 
> Also I have not used Duramax but for the price point for me unless I just really liked it I would stick with the SW or PPG.


 
Don't really use Ben Moore products, however, does Aura adhere to difficult substrates as the other two?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sendit6 said:


> Don't really use Ben Moore products, however, does Aura adhere to difficult substrates as the other two?


What difficult surfaces did you have in mind?


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> What difficult surfaces did you have in mind?


We use Duration and Timeless over new gutters/downspouts, glossy paint. Basically anything that you would otherwise prime.

Trying to ascertain, before doing a few tests in my shop, if Duramax will perform the same.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

sendit6 said:


> ok, remove tounge from cheek, and elaborate.....is it timeless because you love the product, or comparable in your own mind to Timeless?


No, it's just Mudbone's usual post content. (Have to admit, he does have a sense of wit.)


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I just used Durmax to paint the inside of my trailer, new plywood, awesome product I would put up against duration any day. 

Sean are those exterior prices, Im otd at 49 for duration and just switched to super paint. The thing about SW and their pricing is they truly nickel and dime you, and you have to always be negotiating really not the way I like doing buisness, to find your lowest prices you always have to walk then they call you back and all of sudden they can lower your price that they told you they could never lower before.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I just paid $66.56 after tax for a gallon of Duration. Is anyone putting Duration or Duramax on over old oil house paint? In the past I always prime with oil first. I have a job at my cousin's house and she wants to change from a light cream color(exsiting peeled paint) to a darker green. I want to do the job in two coats and I'm not sure how dark I can get oil primer tinted as to cover over it with one coat of Duramax. The surface is chalky and I'm going to wipe it down the best I can. Trying to avoid pressure washing. If I two coat with latex I would use emulsabond in the first coat. The exsitisting finish is not glossy but is chalky. Just curious how many of you painters are trusting the adhesion of newer latex paints over old oils. The way I see it, Putting a 70$ gallon product on isn't going to stop the exsisting coat from peeling.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a chance to see a job I did with Duramax last evening. The job was done about 8 years ago, and the HO insisted on using Duramax. Nice McMansion type home on a golf course with extensive north/east and south/west surface area exposure. Those exposures can be brutal in this area.

Have to say it's holding up nicely. Nice even satin sheen still present and didn't see any adhesion failure issues. I recall that it was a thicker paint and took a bit of a learning curve to adjust to, but what new or reformulated product doesn't? It was applied with an airless and back-brushed / rolled, two coats. At the time, I think it was about $8-10 less than my price point on Duration. Other than the inconvenience of having to go to Lowe's to get it, had I more experience with the product, and the durability results I saw last eve, I probably wouldn't hesitate to use it again.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

I have used it, and have not been overly impressed. It does seem to have a weak bond to primed metal.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Sean are those exterior prices, Im otd at 49 for duration and just switched to super paint. The thing about SW and their pricing is they truly nickel and dime you, and you have to always be negotiating really not the way I like doing buisness, to find your lowest prices you always have to walk then they call you back and all of sudden they can lower your price that they told you they could never lower before.


Dave, yes exterior, I do not see a need for 40-50 gal interior wall paint, there are other good products I can offer at a good bit lower price point, trim is a different matter but I prefer to offer about a 28-40 dollar interior trim paint versus something like Duration or Aura which is much higher. I do not think for interior that level of protection is needed since it is not being assaulted by the elements jmo.


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> I just used Durmax to paint the inside of my trailer, new plywood, awesome product I would put up against duration any day.
> 
> Sean are those exterior prices, Im otd at 49 for duration and just switched to super paint. The thing about SW and their pricing is they truly nickel and dime you, and you have to always be negotiating really not the way I like doing buisness, to find your lowest prices you always have to walk then they call you back and all of sudden they can lower your price that they told you they could never lower before.


You're right about the constant price negotiation needed with SW. Turns out my price for Duration is upper $40's from last year, and somehow they didn't carry it over. I knew something was fishy, but didn't have time to get to the bottom of it. But did yesterday when my rep told me they didn't carry it over. 

Now I feel like I need to comb through every purchase we've made for the past whoknowshowlong and see if they've overcharged me or double-billed, or credited my payments correctly.

Maybe its better for my sanity if I don't look into it.


----------

